# My crazy week last week



## Angel

Well some of you may or may not have noticed my absence last week,on Tuesday last week my waters broke,My DH rushed me to the hospital where they gave me steroids and tried to stop labour for 48 hours,the contractions were erratic so it technically wasn't labour and the babies head was only 1/5 engaged.On Friday morning 12.30am my son was born as an emergency c-section at 34 weeks.
He is doing really well,he has never needed oxygen,he was 2.1kg and 44cm when he was born.His name is James Frederic and he is a very beautiful little man with a head full of dark hair lol.
I came home today but James is still in hospital for alittle while,which has been really hard on me, leaving him behind.
I have bathed him twice and been peed on twice lol (typical boy).
I just wanted to let you guys know what happend.
Tina


----------



## jinnie75

Hi and congratulations on your baby boy!! x


----------



## alloyd519

Congrats!! It's good to hear that both mom and baby are doing well! =] Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Newt

:hugs: awww congratulations, I am glad you are both ok


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations. Glad to know you are both doing ok. Fingers crossed James will be joining you at home soon.


----------



## nikkybaby

Congratulations on your little boy! Glad to hear you both are doing well.


----------



## JennyLynn512

Congratulations on your little boy! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations on your baby boy!!


----------



## Ellianna

Congratulations!
xx


----------



## CK Too

Congrats on the birth of your little one. Hope he´s back home with you both soon.


----------



## goldlion

Congrats Angel! Glad all is well with you and your beautiful son. I hope that you will be able to have him home soon! Sounds as though he's doing quite well. Congrats again :blue:


----------



## Stef

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif
Wow what a surprise appearance!

Hope James is home with you very soon - I bet you feel like you have lost something, not having him home yet!!!

Can't wait to see a pic or two of your lil man!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations :)


----------



## ablaze

huge congrats!!! fingers crossed hes home soon xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxx


----------



## LilysMummy

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats! :blue:

xx


----------



## Jenny

Wow! Congrats on your little boy! I hope he comes home soon! :hugs:

:crib:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Well done Angel xx


----------



## Linzi

Congrats :) Hope he's back home soon!

xxx


----------



## Mango

Congrats on your lil boy!! Glad to hear you had a safe delivery and he doign well! Hope youg et to bring him home soon hun!


----------



## sweetsammi

Hi! Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little boy! xx:hugs:


----------



## Angel

Thanks everyone,he is doing extremely well.He is now having 2 suck feeds a day and also putting on weight.He is more alert as time goes on and all the doctors are very happy with him so hopefully he will be home soon,not having him home is sooo hard,I miss him.


----------



## Stef

Congratulations 

xx


----------



## PINKDIAMOND

Congratulations! i am glad to hear that everything is o.k


----------



## vickilouise

ooooh congrats xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations


----------



## genkigemini

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Tam

Awwww bless him, he sounds very strong!!

Congratulations hun! x


----------

